

New Year Offer: 45% OFF on Resumonk Premium Subscription - bharani_m
http://www.resumonk.com/buy

======
bharani_m
Resumonk Premium Plan is now just $12 (45% OFF) for a limited time. Use code
HNY2014 on Checkout page to redeem this discount.

As a premium user, you get

\- Resumes with no Resumonk branding in the footer

\- Access to our premium templates

\- Unlimited personal resumes

\- .DOC (MS Word) download

\- Custom colors & 10 additional fonts

\- Custom URL

\- Analytics

